# Being made reduntant



## Diego (23 Jun 2008)

I am thinking of taking voluntary redundancy. I have been 8 years full time employed and pensionable. I will be taking a number of months out to stay at home with kids and plan on claiming unemployment benefit during this time. Can anyone advise the other effects of taking the redundancy in terms of tax credits for my still employed husband, mortgage interest relief etc. I've never looked into being unemployed before so any other information/reference sites would be appreciated. D


----------



## gipimann (23 Jun 2008)

Have a look at www.welfare.ie which explains your entitlements re Jobseeker's Benefit.

Bear in mind that if you're staying at home with your children, and therefore aren't available for or genuinely seeking work, you won't qualify for Jobseeker's payments.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

If you decide to become a stay at home parent most or all of the time then you may qualify for the _Home Carer's Tax Credit_. See the _Taxation _forum key topic on common tax credits.


----------

